# Automatiser montage lecteur réseau



## Taum (6 Avril 2016)

Salut tout le monde !

Je ne sais pas si je suis vraiment dans le bon forum, étant donné que je ne sais pas si mon problème peut se résoudre simplement avec des réglages OSX ou si il nécessite apple script ou autre..

En fait, comme je suis pas mal mobile, j'aimerai que quand mon macbook se connecte à un réseau wifi X, il monte automatiquement tel ou tel lecteur réseau. Et cela pour plusieurs réseaux.

Je sais faire ce genre d'automatisation au démarrage du macbook mais comme je ne le démarre que très rarement, je dois souvent me reco des serveurs. Le problème c'est que certains serveurs contiennent ma sauvegarde, et aucun backup se fait si je ne pense pas à connecter le serveur...

Merci !
Thomas


----------



## peyret (6 Avril 2016)

Taum a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je suis vraiment dans le bon forum, étant donné que je ne sais pas si mon problème peut se résoudre simplement avec des réglages OSX ou si il nécessite apple script ou autre..
> 
> ...


A tout hasard : Péférences systemes / utilisateurs et groupes / onglet ouverture et mettre, je suppose les serveurs à démarrer....
Mais je suis pas trop sûr de ce que tu recherches.... (risque d'attente de la connexion... et déjà les serveurs déjà lancé... le wifi n'étant pas disponible au démarrage.....)


----------



## Taum (7 Avril 2016)

Oui en fait ça c'est déjà fait. Mais je crois que ça marche à l'ouverture de session ça non ?

En fait, je suis sur un wifi A, sans lecteur réseau. Je ferme le capot (mais pas la session) et je pars au boulot sur le Wifi B. Là, j'aimerai que mon mac se dise "Hey j'suis sur le wifi du taf, j'vais essayer de lui connecter ses lecteurs réseaux !".

Et éventuellement, quand il repasse sur le wifi A, qu'il déconnecte les lecteurs du wifi B sans me faire un message d'erreur qui pop au milieu de mon écran...

Pour le premier point, je me dit qu'il suffit peut être que je mette un mdp à la sortie de veille ? Je sais pas, c'est une idée comme ça..


----------

